#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογιστής αποδοτικότητας κουφωμάτων από την εταιρία kaptain

## Xάρης

Η βιομηχανία συνθετικών κουφωμάτων *Captain S.A.* παρέχει ένα δωρεάν διαδικτυακό εργαλείο για τον υπολογισμό αποδοτικότητας των προϊόντων της (συνθετικά κουφώματα).
Το πρόγραμμα είναι σε μορφή flash οπότε δεν θα παίζει σε λειτουργικό iOS.

Δείτε το --> *ΕΔΩ*

Εκείνο βέβαια που δεν καταλαβαίνω είναι πώς γίνεται να έχω εξοικονόμηση χρημάτων και CO² όταν βάζω συντελεστή θερμοπερατότητας παλιών κουφωμάτων μικρότερο του αντίστοιχου των νέων!

----------

